# hi



## igconnect (Jun 9, 2010)

hi hello everyone. I wanted to move to Malaysia. anybody can give more details abt malasyia.


----------



## 31Days (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi,
This is depend on your duration to stay in Malaysia either for long term or short term. If you only look for vocation then you may just take the social visa for 90days pass. If, considering long term then this would be few options you may check out.


----------



## 31Days (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi,
This is depend on your duration to stay in Malaysia either for long term or short term. If you only look for vocation then you may just take the social visa for 90days pass. If, considering long term then this would be few options you may check out.[/QUOTE]


----------

